# DẠO QUANH HỆ THỐNG SHOWROOM NHƯỢNG QUYỀN



## hoonnie (17/10/21)

​

Bắt đầu từ hệ thống One-Stop Shopping Center tại 3 thành phố lớn Hà Nội, TPHCM và Đà Nẵng – Gỗ An Cường đã tiếp tục đầu tư mạnh mẽ và nhân rộng chuỗi hệ thống showroom tại nhiều tỉnh thành với hình thức nhượng quyền, nhằm gia tăng sự hiện diện của mô hình này trên toàn quốc đồng thời đưa các giải pháp tối ưu về nội thất đến với khách hàng toàn quốc.

6 YẾU TỐ CHỨNG MINH ONE-STOP SHOPPING CENTER LÀ ĐIỂM ĐẾN ĐẦU TIÊN KHI BẮT TAY VÀO LÀM NỘI THẤT
-        Không gian trưng bày lớn với hệ thống thư viện mẫu vật liệu khổng lồ hơn 1300 màu cùng hàng loạt giải pháp tối ưu cho ngành nội thất
-        Cùng với sự quy tụ nhiều thương hiệu nổi tiếng như: 
Thiết bị bếp cao cấp Malloca
Nội thất rời mang phong cách Bắc Âu AConcept 
Phụ kiện nội thất thương hiệu Hettich – Imundex (CHLB Đức)
Giải pháp Smart Home đến từ thương hiệu Schneider Electric (CH Pháp)
-        Đội ngũ nhân viên thường xuyên được tư vấn - kỹ thuật chuyên môn cao, được đào tạo nghiệp vụ tại An Cường Group
-        Trải nghiệm những ứng dụng chân thật nhất của hàng loạt sản phẩm tại hệ thống căn hộ mẫu của showroom
-        Chế độ - chính sách – dịch vụ - bảo hành đồng nhất tại toàn bộ hệ thống One-Stop Shopping Center
-        Có mặt tại hầu hết các tỉnh thành trên cả nước và liên tục được mở rộng












































​Luôn thay đổi và làm mới liên tục với sự phát triển của thị trường, Gỗ An Cường một lần nữa khẳng định vị thế của một đơn vị cung cấp gỗ công nghiệp hàng đầu: vừa nâng cao chất lượng sản phẩm, vừa hiện thực hóa vật liệu kết hợp những dòng sản phẩm bổ trợ để đa dạng hoá không gian nhà mẫu tại hàng loạt hệ thống Showroom. 
Theo đánh giá của giới kiến trúc sư, chủ đầu tư, đơn vị tư vấn thiết kế, tổng thầu, đơn vị thi công cũng như khách hàng cá nhân, An Cường “One-Stop Shopping Center” đã kiến tạo một góc nhìn mới mẻ và tạo nên bước nhảy vượt trội cho ngành vật liệu Việt Nam.

Chi tiết tham khảo tại: 
	
	



```
www.ancuong.com/vi/showroom.html
```
Hotline: 1900 6944


----------

